# Park City, UT CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## afenton (Apr 4, 2007)

Park City, Utah outlet

Has anyone been thier lately? I am heading up there this week, and am trying to decide if its worth the stop


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Park City, UT? (Tanger Outlets)*

Bump! I'd like to know also if this has anything exciting!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Park City, UT? (Tanger Outlets)*

I was just there today. I know it's a little late to reply to this thread, but I find that this CCO can be hit or miss. Right now, they have a pretty descent amount of shadesticks (which are apparently getting discontinued). I only bought Blacktrack and Non-Conformist Fluidlines, Sharkskin and Taupographic Shadesticks.

They had a lot of eye shadows, just not in colors that I normally like; a lot of purples and pinks. They also had the Firespot eye shadow from the Moonbathe collection, which is pretty cool. Some paint pots in like a maroon and a shimmering navy blue as well as the blue McQueen paint pot. There was a pretty fair amout of pigments, too: Helium, Dark Soul, Cocomotion, and Copperized are the only names I can remember off the top of my head.

I'd say it's worth the trip if you're nearby


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'm about 1 hr away so I'm hesitant to go up there for nothing, but your info is tempting...


----------



## Hemons (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Park City, UT? (Tanger Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer92286* 

 
_I was just there today. I know it's a little late to reply to this thread, but I find that this CCO can be hit or miss. Right now, they have a pretty descent amount of shadesticks (which are apparently getting discontinued). I only bought Blacktrack and Non-Conformist Fluidlines, Sharkskin and Taupographic Shadesticks.

They had a lot of eye shadows, just not in colors that I normally like; a lot of purples and pinks. They also had the Firespot eye shadow from the Moonbathe collection, which is pretty cool. Some paint pots in like a maroon and a shimmering navy blue as well as the blue McQueen paint pot. There was a pretty fair amout of pigments, too: Helium, Dark Soul, Cocomotion, and Copperized are the only names I can remember off the top of my head.

I'd say it's worth the trip if you're nearby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OOOOOO!!! I'm so going up there this weekend. I'm like 25 minutes away from Park City. Thanks for the info. It looks like we have some other Utah girls here on Specktra!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Thanks for the info! I'm about 1 hr away so I'm hesitant to go up there for nothing, but your info is tempting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm wondering if you could call them before you go to see what they have. That way, you don't have to make the trek up there if they don't have anything you want. Just a thought...


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Feb 23, 2009)

Where are all the lovely addicts in Utah?  Someone should go see whats going down out our cco, yes?


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 23, 2009)

I have wanted to get up there one of these days, but I don't wanna go all the way up there if it sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you at BYU?


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Feb 24, 2009)

I go up to our CCO at least once a month, we dont have much new stuff the same old pigments we have had FOREVER (off the radar, gold stroke, tea time, viz a violet, silver fog, etc ) the mcqueen P/Ps are still there I think along with a bunch of fluidlines. umm both neo sci fi blushes. LOADS of eyeshadows ive gotten solar white ( i got the last one) Hush, goldmine, black tied, purple shower, cool heat and some neo sci fi ones there lately and the brushes are the same that have been there for awhile 239 219 217 224 etc ..

also there was delpht, fresco rose and perky, layin low paint pots

and some of the spray on blushes and some of the non shimmery msfs like light and medium there is also the fafi tote and brush roll. The lip products are all mixed up with some holiday sets and some old d/c glosses

Hope that helps. The ladys there must think im a nutcase for going there so often.

oh yeah and they havent gotten the feb. shipment in yet. ( I called and asked)

Jackie


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome, good to know, thanks! Do you recall if they had Firespot eyeshadow (from Moonbathe) still? I actually think what you listed may be motivation enough for me to go up, lol. But maybe I will wait til they get in their next shipment


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Feb 25, 2009)

No firespot I got that there last summer but its not there anymore sorry girlie


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I have wanted to get up there one of these days, but I don't wanna go all the way up there if it sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you at BYU?_

 
You bet... Go Cougars!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay, me too! I've been meaning to make a trip to the CCO lately but it just seems so far away for my lazy butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of these days...


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Mar 24, 2009)

Totally!  And if you don't buy anything then it's a total waste of gas and being a poor college student... well, I am sure you know.

My bf drags me up to Tooele for auto races, maybe  I could get him to "swing by" the cco sometime!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Mar 29, 2009)

the cco has some great stuff this weekend when i went.

and you should get your bf to take you but tooele and park city are on the opposite sides of the valley lol so you might have to ask really nicely


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paperbacktrippe* 

 
_Totally!  And if you don't buy anything then it's a total waste of gas and being a poor college student... well, I am sure you know.

My bf drags me up to Tooele for auto races, maybe  I could get him to "swing by" the cco sometime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_the cco has some great stuff this weekend when i went.

and you should get your bf to take you but tooele and park city are on the opposite sides of the valley lol so you might have to ask really nicely_

 
Do you remember some of the things they had? I am getting verryy tempted...


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Mar 30, 2009)

they had BUTT LOAD of eyeshadows..

glamour check, go, cool heat,  talent pool, lotus land. dream catcher, espresso, melton mauve, i got a cranberry umm expensive pink and they had some of the msfn/ shimmers the lightest color being light-medium. they had 2 or 3 shape and sculpt powders.  about ten nail polishes. all of the viva glam lip trios from holiday 2008 2 or 3 of the e/s palettes from holiday 2008. blush creams and blushes. 187 222 183 205 116  the brow brush (that looks like a toothbrush) . umm the fafi tote bag. brush rolls the matte cream stuff. lightful serum, charged water, some eyelashes (both heathertte pairs) 2 fafi dolls the couture collection from 2007 some plush glasses the dark purple lipstick. some of the lipsticks with the lighter color in the center of them.  they also had these piggies royal flush, pastorale, aire de blue, cirque plum, off the radar, tea time cooperize, golden lemon.  they had 2  concealer trios in dark and the deep dark. a couple perfumes strobe cream makeup remover. some colored mascara, a couple tendertones, the fan brush the spray on blushes and foundations some foundation sticks the nw5 loose powder, the clear lip conditioner stick. and thats all i can remember lol 

and they told me they got there shipment in today (mar 30) and that they are getting MINERAL BLUSHES YAY so im going up tomorrow to check it out and they told me they were supposed to get in 1 or 2 nice vice p/p so they are holding them for me if they get them in, im pretty excited. 

The ladies must think im nuts, but at least it pays off I just got a freelance position with mac. Im going to the 3pm class on saturday are you going abby?


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 1, 2009)

Ooh congrats on the freelance position! Will you be working at the Orem one ever? I know some of the SL freelancers come down here from time to time. And I definitely want a Nice Vice soooo bad! I will have to get up to the CCO soon! I'm also dying to get my hands on the sculpt and shape powder! My accentuate/sculpt is getting low and the CCO near my parents (in VA) is out of my color so maybe Park City has it...

Yes, I am going to the class, but I double checked, and they said it is at 2pm so don't come at 3! I don't want you to miss it! We will have to meet up!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Apr 2, 2009)

Weird when they called me yesterday to remind me about the class they said it was at 3. Imo really confused now.  I don't know if ill be coming down to orem or not. I just barely got the position and I haven't gotten my paperwork back yet. I will let you know when I hear. And I'm going to call nordys right now. But just to double check you are going to the one in Murray right? I highly doubt there would be two classes at both nordys in one day but I wanted to make sure. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Ooh congrats on the freelance position! Will you be working at the Orem one ever? I know some of the SL freelancers come down here from time to time. And I definitely want a Nice Vice soooo bad! I will have to get up to the CCO soon! I'm also dying to get my hands on the sculpt and shape powder! My accentuate/sculpt is getting low and the CCO near my parents (in VA) is out of my color so maybe Park City has it...

Yes, I am going to the class, but I double checked, and they said it is at 2pm so don't come at 3! I don't want you to miss it! We will have to meet up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh duh, no I'm talking about the one in Orem tomorrow w/ Greg Alt, lol. Who is the one at Murray being taught by? They called to invite me but I said I was going to this one instead...maybe I should go to both


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Apr 2, 2009)

oh ok i was soo confused. this one is on saturday and its the same guy teaching it. im glad we finally worked that out. So i did go to the cco on tuesday and they had my nice vice I finally have all but one of the P/Ps now. but they got 5 or 6 mineral blushes i picked up dainty and i got a couple shadows as well. they also had quite a few new mineral eyeshadows.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool, did they have a lot of Nice Vice? I am heading up there in a few minutes, gotta just break down and do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also I am sorely tempted to go to both classes, because it would be nice to see it 2x and really remember all the techniques. I am told that he is doing a look with Morange l/s, so that should be cool. Well, since I probably won't see you at my one, have a good time! We will exchange notes or something on it


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got back from here, and to add to Miss Jackie's list some random things I remember...
-Accentuate/sculpt and Warmlight/Definitive s&s powders
-Phosphor, Plasma Blue, Metalist nail lacquer
-Seasonal Peach nl
-Sweet Sage, Blue Peep, Frostlite and more fluidlines
-Perky, Rollickin, Constructivist, Artifact PP - had Cash Flow and Nice Vice but the lady said I got the last ones, lol. There are also many other colors. 
-metal x shadows from last year (saw silver and purple i think)
-suite duo eyeshadows from last year suite array collection.
-Pigments: sweet sienna, aire-de blue, etc. 
-all neo sci-fi e/s
-Rite of Spring, Submarine, a couple McQueen, Brule, Bisque, Motif, Scene 1, Sunset B e/s and many many more
-Graphito paint
-Strange Hybrid l/s
-Cyber, Fast Thrill, Color Forms l/s and more
-Feline, Orpheus, Raven kohl power pencils
-lots of holiday sets incl. pencils, lipglass, eyeshadows, etc.
-Strobe rays lip balm, clear lip balm and the exfoliating lip balm
...much much more! I had a hey day to put it mildly - GREAT selection at this cco.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Apr 3, 2009)

THEY HAVE FELINE AND I MISSEDIT? Damn, looks like i need to go up again lol how was your class abby?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ Wow Seasonal Peach n/l already....thats crazy!! They have some good stuff


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_THEY HAVE FELINE AND I MISSEDIT? Damn, looks like i need to go up again lol how was your class abby?_

 
Yea they had Feline and Orpheus and I think Raven too! My class was so good! He actually did a different look, not the one with Morange like I was told. It was pretty though, but tbh, Beck the regional trainer did a better look imo, his was so pretty. Anyways I'm going to write more about it in the thread we started about this a while ago, but I am in the process of working on 2 10-page papers due this week, so it may be a bit before I post it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you will have a good time, I promise! 

Oh, and they both used mineralized blushes, Dainty on one, Gentle on the other- can I just say I want to bop myself over the head right now bc I recently sold my Gentle (it was getting no love whatsover) and I saw Dainty at the CCO yesterday (i think unless I'm going crazy) but resisted! Why oh why did I do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Wow Seasonal Peach n/l already....thats crazy!! They have some good stuff_

 
I know, I think it was actually from the previous launch, but now I wish I bought it yesterday- this CCO is like 1.5 hrs from my house so I'm kinda not wanting to make the drive anytime soon. I was really surprised at all the good things they had, since I didn't expect it to be that good, being that it's in the middle of Utah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SmashboxMyBunny (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE going to the CCO in PC. Im just new to this MAC stuff and I haven't ever bought anything fromt the MAC counter. But I love to go there and try new things. I bought my first 187 full size last time! and love it. I have the Colourforms Green brush set! the same Green eyeshadow palette, I love it. My favorite thing i've ever got from there is the Sculpt/Shape in Accentuate and I have a back up of it!! its my favorite thing! I have a few pigments from there too!!! Feline liner is amazing!!! and they just had some stuido fix in lights.. so I got to try those out!!.. I go there and spend alot but i like that im getting it for 30% off.. Im in Riverton and I try to go all the time!!.. its not to far for me and its always worth it!.


----------



## gildedangel (May 27, 2009)

I am not a huge fan of this CCO. When I went last winter they didn't have much to offer. They do have a great selection of brushes and tendertones though!! Is the merchandise a lot better now? It sounds like it!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Oct 23, 2009)

anything new ladies?


----------



## michellexmary (Nov 19, 2009)

so i live in slc and found this as soon as i moved here, lol. going to cco is one of my favvvvorite things to do in ca with my best friend, so when she visits we hit this one up.

just went up there about a week or so ago and found some good stuff....

they had some cult of cherry lipglasses
both hello kitty quads
hello kitty beauty powders
lots of paintpots
a lot of e/s from the cool heat (?) collection.. like blue flame etc
what else...
i got a 222 brush, and the time before that i got the fan brush (184?)
tempting quad
holiday 08 eyeliner set
cream blushes
still have some neo-sci fi stuff
fluidlines, pigments

im thinking of going right now.. LOL


----------



## michellexmary (Nov 20, 2009)

so i actually did go yesterday... holy hell i spent waaaay too much!

i was secretly looking for the MSF in perfect topping, and i was pretty sure they wouldnt have it.. but they did! and they had a few of them too.
in MSF they also had refine, blonde, brunette, & soft and glowy

they had some blushcreams, blushes. they just got in a hugeeee shipment of the blush "strada" which is a tan color, really nice.

eyeshadows were pretty much the same.

did pick up a 165 brush.

shadesticks from that sweet collection, like cakeshop etc.
lipglosses from dame edna, fafi. also lippies from hello kitty and fafi.

to my surprise they also had the mineral foundation powder in a semi light color (light-medium) so i pick one of those up as well.

uh, i got five blushes/blushcreams. im crazy.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, I will be in UT next week and wondering if anyone's been here lately? My time is limited so I don't know if I will have time but if the selection was exceptional, I would be able to make time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 28, 2010)

Went there this weekend: 
-all 4 cremeblend blushes from Lillyland
-blushes from GMLOL, as well as select e/s and l/g from that collection
-all 3 glimmer glass from Style Black; volcanic ash thermal mask
-Tons of full size old jar pigments: teal, chartreuse, acid orange, fuchsia, emerald green, gilded green, spiritualize, royal flush, vanilla, pink opal, tan, cornflower, electric coral, violet, more. 
- the 2 pigments from all ages/races/sexes
- msf in warm blend, smooth merge, triple fusion, blonde, etc- the usual
- tons of holiday 09 stuff including brush sets, palettes, l/g sets, you name it
- decent selection of discontinued foundations


That's about it. They did not have any spring forecast stuff that I recall, and the selection was pretty small in truth.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 12, 2011)

Bit of a bump:

  	Have any of you ladies been up there recently? I was planning on heading up there either this weekend or the next and was hoping to get a recent list of items! I just barely discovered that Utah had a CCO and now I'm ecstatic to see some of the products they might carry. Especially pigments & shadows!


----------



## Adee (Jul 6, 2012)

Heading to Utah in August. Is this cco still there? The Tanger website doesn't list it but the other cco sighting sites list it still.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can someone please do a CP for me from this location?


----------

